# Sprinkler pipe weld inspection



## beach (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone perform weld inspections on pre-fabbed sprinkler pipe after it arrives on site? We require it here and the inspectors are questioning whether it is actually necessary, as most cities around here don't require it. It seems that basically, you're looking for any obstructions in the pipe and we've never actually found any, the hydro pretty much takes care of the actual welds.

Any pros or cons for this type of inspection?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2011)

Have not done, or heard of being done

The question would be do you look at every piece,if just a sampling is that good enough, what do you actualy look for, are you in away certifying the weld itself without

Any training on welds

Of course in the shake and bake state welds are a little more important


----------



## JustReid (Sep 8, 2011)

Pros of doing so would be to go over the checklist in Chapter 6 of NFPA 13 Section 6.5.2.4.6 (2010 ed). I have seen fabricated pipe show up with welded outlets on them but the holes not cut out. Granted this is extremely rare, and it was quickly corrected by the fabricator. The usual culprit is the welded outlets being welded on before the holes are cut (which is not allowed by number 1 of the listed section).

Cons would be delay of installation waiting for the inspections, increased cost to the contractor/owner for additional waiting time for inspection process.

In general a good random sampling is a good way to go in my opinion. Not formal weld inspections but random inspections of pipe that is onsite at any time while there for other reasons. The constant possibility for inspection/rejection of the pipe is usually good incentive. Ultimately the contractor and fabricator are responsible to provide quality product. Another avenue would be to ask for the quality assurance procedure of the fabricator required by NFPA 13 6.5.2.5.6.


----------



## beach (Sep 8, 2011)

CDA: Not random, we check every one. Not checking weld integrity, basically checking for obstructions... gloved finger in hole, shot of paint at each outlet checked.

JustReid: I like the idea of random sampling.... except we're only onsite for the underground and then sprinkler rough/hydro. I'll check out 6.5.2.5.6

Thanks!


----------



## Mark K (Sep 8, 2011)

If you always perform a test and never find anything out of conformance then it is questionable whether the test is appropriate.  It is likely a waste of time.  This is also supported by the fact that nobody else seems to perform these inspections and there appear to be no reported problems that would havebeen caught by the inspection.

While sprinklers are important one needs to step back and put the risk into perspective.


----------



## cheyer (Sep 9, 2011)

Beach, we do perform weld inspections on all delivered pipe (hopefully we get it all)...but I have found many deficiencies including poor welds, damaged pipe, alot of coupons.....have returned bad batches...I do request all weld certs. at the inspections and file that with the plans.


----------



## pwood (Sep 9, 2011)

check them at hydro also.


----------



## beach (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------

